# Yet another "do these go together" thread.



## stockdama (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, so far i have a pair of  Amatitlania nigrofasciata, another pair of Pseudotropheus estherae(Probably going to get these a new home).

But im curious if the Convict cichlids and a pair of Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos will get along at all? Or will they just keep at trying to kill eachother? If i do get the blue chiclids, ill give the red devils a new home, of course, since i only have a 94L tank.. Im also thinking the size diffrence between a grown convict chiclid and the cyans might be too big when theyre all grown up?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

94L= 24 gallons. 

Keep the convicts and lose the Africans, they will outgrow that tank quickly and start kiling each other. 



> But im curious if the Convict cichlids and a pair of Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos will get along at all?


Some people keep new world and African cichlids together by having a sandy flat area for the new world fish and a big rock pile for the mbuna. But to work well, I think a 75 gallon/284 L tank is needed.



> red devils


Pseudotropheus estherae are red zebras, Red zebras can live with the melanochromis in a 55 gallon/208 L tank or larger. Red devils are Amphilophus labiatus http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=116 you could keep them with convicts in a 6 ft or 8 ft long tank.



> Im also thinking the size diffrence between a grown convict chiclid and the cyans might be too big when theyre all grown up?


Convicts beat up on fish of all sizes and males can get surprisingly large. 

The melanochromis are very pretty and very mean. Don't just get a pair, if you want these fish get a harem with 1 male, 4 females, a 55 gallon tank and lots and lots of rocks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can put any fish you want with any other fish you want.as long as you understand why they are called fish..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

convicts are CA. They like 7.5, hard, so water chemistry isn't a problem. But they don't "communicate" well with Africans. I think they'd manage to avoid each other in enough water. But I personally woulddn't mix them.


----------

